# Paramedic in England looking to move to Canada



## hlouiseb3 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am currently a paramedic in England and in the next few years or so i would like to move to Canada. I have only just started looking into this so my knowledge on the process etc is pretty limited. 

I am just curious to know whether anybody on here has recently been through the process and where abouts they recommend to live/work.

Are there any sites that provide information on this sort of thing. Such as how to get their specific qualifications and how their pay works and annual leave etc

Thank you for any help


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Firstly you will need to have your training recognized, and then probably do some retraining (at your cost) before you an get a paramedic job in Canada. Your best bet would be to get a feel for what province would give your current qualifications the most credit and look at moving there. Your issue will be, nursing is not on the recognized shortage list, so, you would need to get your training recognized, and topped up, before you can apply for a job, which would then need to apply for a labour market option (LMO) to hire you and you would get a temporary work permit (TWP). I heard that recently there was a paramedic drive happening for Calgary & Edmonton (Alberta), you might want to look in to that if it's still ongoing. I suspect you will have to initially work where you can find the work!

From Wikipedia, Paramedics In Canada:
"Paramedic wages in Canada vary depending on province or territory. Paramedics in Alberta will be earning comparable wages to paramedics in the United States, ranging from $35,000 to $40,000 yearly starting out. However, paramedics in Ontario in such regions or cities as Ottawa, Toronto, Peel Region, or Durham, will have an annual salary starting from $60,000 to $75,000 as a Primary Care Paramedic, an Advanced Care Paramedic salary can on average range from $80,000 to $90,000, and Critical Care Paramedics range from $95,000 to $120,000. Education background, experience, and level of practice all are contributing factors to which salary is established."


----------

